# Tires



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2009)

So I gotta get me some new tires unfortunetly. Problem is(as usual) i'm on a very low budget. Just wondering how you guys that have had to replace tires before found the best deal? I'm needing a 175/80/13, and I need them in a bad way because my tires are bald...so i'm kinda in a hurry for them as I don't really feel comfortable towing the boat with the current condition of the tires. Any tips? I've called to a few local shops, and the ones i've called offer Carlisle tires, which I haven't heard anything good about.....plus they're asking 75-80 per tire for them. I'm gonna check at my closest walmart that carries tires and see if they might happen to have them, but i'm not looking for it. You guys got any other ideas? :-k


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, there really is no such thing as a good, inexpensive trailer tire. There's really no such thing as a bad inexpensive trailer tire now, either. They are all expensive.

I have a buddy shopping for a set right now after having a blowout last weekend. He had horrible luck out of the Carlisle radials and also the last brand of radial (who's name escapes me at the moment). My Triton came factory with Carlisle bias ply. He has blown two sets of Carlise and one set of the other brand in a 5 or 6 year time span... all radials. I have run Carlisle tires for years and never had a problem but I run the bias tires, not the radials. The ski boat that I sold last year had a 5 year old set of bias Carlisles on it and they looked like I had just put them on the trailer.

Wal Mart does carry trailer tires but I believe that they are Carlisle as well. You have to buy the tire/rim combo for most sizes and my local WM will not mount the ones that they do sell as the tire only for your own rims. I haven't figured that one out yet. :-k


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2009)

I found a great deal on trailer tires at an rv store. they had just sold a new trailer and the new RV owner wanted to upgraade his tires to handle a heavier load so the had these new/used tires that i pucked up for $20 each I'd check the local rv dealer


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2009)

What is the real difference between the Bias tires and radials? 

I know they say the radials will last longer, but at the moment....if I could get 2-3 years out of a cheaper set of Bias tires, I would be happy. The tires that are on my trailer now i'm pretty sure were the stock tires, and my boat is a 2003, so thats 5 years old. I called my local G3 dealer and they sell that same tire for $59.99...only they don't mount them. They also sell the same tire/wheel combo for 89.99. :-k


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 17, 2009)

Bias are better for load handling, radial are (supposedly) better for long distances at high speed as they (are supposed to) run cooler.

Neither are rated for travelling in excess of 65 mph. I bet most people do not know that........

We have pretty well diagnosed that as being my buddy's problem. He hauls his boat on the interstate on every trip to the lake in excess of 65 mph. The interstate speed limit is 70. I'm thinking that he is cooking the tires from repeated high speed trips. His boat is always parked inside a building, out of the sun and weather unless he is in the act of fishing. The boat/trailer also weigh nowhere near the load limit for the tires.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2009)

The difference between bias and radial tires is the construction. Radials are better for longer road trips, bias ply will run hotter and they will wear out faster. Reagrdless of which you get you MUST get ST "trailer" tires. Trailer tires have stiffer sidewalls that are designed to carry the loads. Truck tires carry loads better than passenger tires, however trialer tires carry loads better than truck tires. The sidewall of a tire is what carries the load. It is important to have stiff sidewalls on a trailer tire, the softer the sidewalls the more the trailer will sway. Also the softer the sidewall the more the tire absorbs road impacts (potholes, expansion cracks, etc). Explains why passenger cars have a smoother ride than trucks. The stiffer sidewalls on trailer tires is why trailers bounce, especially when empty. They don't absorb the road noise. 

Now all tires have a life expectance, generally you should be replacing them every 4-5 years. After that the rubber deteriates to the point that seperation is an issue. 

One onther thing to consider, well the last thing I will point out. The smaller the diameter of the tire the faster it turns. If your truck tires are 30" in diameter, they will make one revolution every 30" of distance traveled. If your tires are 8" in diameter they will travel 8" per revolution. Doing 65 with small trailer tires measn those little tires are spinning like mad, 3 times faster than your truck tires. They are generating a ton of heat that they cannot disapate, so the tread delaminates and you end up with a blow out. Do it enough times and youi will also have bearing failure. 

Smaller trailer tires are great for around town, if your hitting the interstate get bigger tires. Problem withbigger tires is coast, and getting the boat on/off the trailer. 

I used to mount tires at my part time job. Everything from skidloaders to bicycle tires. Not sure where you live, however in my area the local Farm Supply stores carry an assortment of tires. Call a local trailer dealer to see where they recommend you go. They no doubt have a local tire shop they deal with, unless they do tires themselves. :mrgreen: 

If you want to more about tires, google tire specs. Every tire used on the roads is Federally Controlled. The governemnt has an excellent site that explains everything you wanted to know about tires. :mrgreen:


----------



## cathunter21 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got a pair of 12 inch wheels with tires on them for 100 dollars at Wal-Mart 2 or 3 days ago. i dont know if youd want to go an inch but that would be a little cheaper


----------



## ben2go (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheapest tire I have been able to find is $52 at Northern Tool.Trailer repair shops can usually get tires cheaper because they buy in bulk.I wouldn't recommend auto or truck tires.The reason was mentioned above.If you had a basic Jon with a combined boat and trailer weight of less than 500 pounds,I'd say go for truck tires.


----------



## DenisD (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Ben2go try Northern Tool. I am running a set on my utility trailer so far so good. The set of car tires I had on before that did not last long before the sides started splitting. That could have been from parking the trailer in the mud. Something else to watch out for with your new tires.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just browsing the Northern Tool site. Based on the local quotes that my buddy has had for the same size tires, Northern is not any cheaper and you can not tell what brand of tire you are getting.

It may be different in Bubba's area.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 18, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I was just browsing the Northern Tool site. Based on the local quotes that my buddy has had for the same size tires, Northern is not any cheaper and you can not tell what brand of tire you are getting.
> 
> It may be different in Bubba's area.



Yeah, From what i've looked at them online, Its the same deal. They tell you what size the tire is, and thats it...online anyway. I'm still gonna do a little calling around to find the best deal.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2009)

Just as some input to this thread, I've heard/read that if your trailer sits low in the front at the trailer hitch (lower than rear of trailer) while towing, that it will cause premature wear on the tires.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 19, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Just as some input to this thread, I've heard/read that if your trailer sits low in the front at the trailer hitch (lower than rear of trailer) while towing, that it will cause premature wear on the tires.




This is true for multi axle trailers.They should be level while towing.Single axle trailers have a bad habit of hopping, when it hits a bump,if it's riding tongue down.Saw a guy flip a boat and that was the reason he was told.I was directing traffic and helping clean up the mess.What a mess it was.Fiberglass chunks every where.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 20, 2009)

Going tomorrow to pick up my new tires. Called my closest G3 dealer, and they can get the same kind of tires that came on the trailer for $59 bucks. They are called "Trail America", its the same kind that is still on it, so I figure if these are the original tires that came with the boat(2003 model), they must be pretty descent tires. Other than getting the Goodyear Marathons for 80-90/pc, I haven't really been able to find any others in my price range. Other than the carlisle and after reading reviews on those, don't really feel like taking my chances with those. So i'm just gonna get what originally came with the trialer. And if these do happen to wear out in a couple years, then maybe I'll be able to get me some of the Goodyears.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2009)

The Tracker I owned came with the tires with the raised white lettering _Tracker Marine_ on them. They seemed like good tires and rode well. My Lowe trailer (made by Karavan) has _Loadstar_ tires and they seem like decent tires also. I'm not sure who actually makes the Tracker Marine or Loadstar tires.




. I'm sure if I looked real close at them (all that real tiny lettering on the tires near the rim) I might find that info, but I'm not that industrious at the moment, lol.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 20, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> The Tracker I owned came with the tires with the raised white lettering _Tracker Marine_ on them. They seemed like good tires and rode well. My Lowe trailer (made by Karavan) has _Loadstar_ tires and they seem like decent tires also. I'm not sure who actually makes the Tracker Marine or Loadstar tires.
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sure if I looked real close at them (all that real tiny lettering on the tires near the rim) I might find that info, but I'm not that industrious at the moment, lol.




I've actually read somewhere on some forum someone saying those Loadstar Tires were made by the same people as Trail America Tires.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Mar 21, 2009)

A lot of guys might know this,and then alot might not.Real trailer tires have to be inflated to quite a higher PSI than truck or car tires>>> That might be the reason some guys are not getting a long life out of their tires....just my two cents Mike


----------



## ben2go (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep.Most trailer tires are 50 to 90 PSI.Reduces rolling resistance and sidewall flex.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

The Tracker Marine tires were 50# psi, but the Loadstar's are 35# PSI max, which seems too little to me, but that's what's stated on the tire. It seems weird after doing 50psi on the other brand.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 22, 2009)

The lower PSI rating may have something to do with the Plies or your tire. I've read the 4 ply tires are usually only rated around 32-35, and the 6-plies are rated for usually 50. I believe my new ones read "50 PSI Max cold" so do I inflate them to the max?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

Bubba said:


> The lower PSI rating may have something to do with the Plies or your tire. I've read the 4 ply tires are usually only rated around 32-35, and the 6-plies are rated for usually 50. I believe my new ones read "50 PSI Max cold" so do I inflate them to the max?




I would keep them inflated as prescribed. The boat prep/mechanic guy at Tracker told me to keep the tires inflated to the recommended 50psi (cold). I usually inflated them to about 48-49 to leave room for heat expansion while trailering a long distance. 

You're porbably correct on the ply thing. The GoodYear tires I had on my truck were 6-ply and the inflate pressure was 50psi. My new tires, which are 4-ply Michelin's are inflated to 35psi. When I get a chance I'll put my bifocals on and go check the trailer tires.


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2009)

the tires will also have a max load rating that weight is at max cold psi..


----------



## Bubba (Mar 22, 2009)

So how would I go about finding the recommended PSI? Only thing I see on the tire is a max psi(which is 50psi). :|


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

Bubba said:


> So how would I go about finding the recommended PSI? Only thing I see on the tire is a max psi(which is 50psi). :|




As redbug said above, look for the Max Load rating psi. Seems like there's a lot of text on tires nowadays doesn't it. The load rating will be in there somewhere.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 23, 2009)

Checked my friends trailer to day.The tires are 8 ply :shock: and the max pressure is 90psi :shock: .


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep the number of plies is a function of load carrying capacity and thus indirectly related to psi. The higher the number of plies the stiffer the tire. The stiffer the tire, more air it can hold. 

as for psi. There is no hard and fast rule for proper tire inflation. The general guideline I use is the baby powder test. Sprinkle baby powered all over the ground for about 3 ' in front of the tire. Drive through the powder and look at teh tire track. If you have track all the way across the wideth of the tread your at the proper psi. If the edges aren't showing your over inflated. If the center is missing your under inflated. 

Max PSI has nothing to do with proper inflation, it is simply the max pressure the tire can hold safely. Nothing more, nothing less. The tire manufacture has no way of knowing how the tire will be used. They have a general idea, under a trailer. Max psi is nothing more than the maximum pressure the tire can safely maintain in all conditions.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2009)

Good stuff there Hanr3 thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a tag on the inside tube of my trailer frame that specifies tire inflation. It specifies the 50psi cold that is also molded onto the side of the tire.

That mirrors what I have always been told and info that can be found online as well:

https://www.boatwheels.biz/trailer_tire_poster.pdf

https://www.loadrite.com/Support/Trailer_Operating_Information_/Tires_Brakes_Actuator/80/

There may be a difference in inflation pressure recommendations between radials and bias tires. I have never had a trailer with radial tires so I am not sure about that one. Most boat trailer tires normally succumb to dry rot from sitting for extended periods long before the tread wears out (unless you are consistantly really under or over inflated or really put a lot of miles on one).


----------

